# My new bike collecting this Sunday!!



## Francesca (27 Apr 2012)

Finally bought my new bike, no its not the On One Carbon 456, but On One Scandal and its mint!
here are some pics and will post more when I get it with me on it!
well chuft and cannot wait to ride it..happy days:-)


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Apr 2012)

Good looking bike, go and get it dirty


----------



## Francesca (27 Apr 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Good looking bike, go and get it dirty


 oh yes!!


----------



## Fubar (27 Apr 2012)

Nice bike, treasure the photos - it's the last time it'll look that shiney!


----------



## Cyclist33 (27 Apr 2012)

Nice, where u getting it from?

Stu


----------



## Francesca (27 Apr 2012)

won it off Ebay , its in Staffordshire.


----------



## fossyant (27 Apr 2012)

Off ebay - wow - doesn't look ridden.


----------



## Edge705 (27 Apr 2012)

You'll need Lycra now Fran otherwise no one will take you serious


----------



## Cubist (27 Apr 2012)

Fiver says you swap out the saddle.......
Snap by the way, see my build thread for a knife on a Thompson elite


----------



## cyberknight (27 Apr 2012)

Sweet !
You just need a roadie to complete the collection


----------



## Francesca (27 Apr 2012)

Edge705 said:


> You'll need Lycra now Fran otherwise no one will take you serious


 Christ !! no way man! I only wear lycra cycling shorts under my mountain biking shorts. If I wore lycra shorts on their own I would cause a solar eclipse!!!


----------



## Cubist (27 Apr 2012)

Now I've been able to see it on a computer rather than my phone, all I can say is .... wow. Loving the Hope X2s and the Thompson finishing kit. Someone has gone to a lot of trouble to build a pretty special bike there. Well done for winning it!


----------



## Francesca (27 Apr 2012)

Cubist said:


> Now I've been able to see it on a computer rather than my phone, all I can say is .... wow. Loving the Hope X2s and the Thompson finishing kit. Someone has gone to a lot of trouble to build a pretty special bike there. Well done for winning it!


Cheers Cubist. .it really is a sweet looking bike, cant wait to ride it.:-)


----------



## Cyclist33 (27 Apr 2012)

Francesca said:


> won it off Ebay , its in Staffordshire.


 
Neat - my home county.

I think it's a better option than the 456 imho


----------



## Christopher (27 Apr 2012)

Neat

what's the front fork? Saw a similar bike on the train one fine day, chap said it was a great XC setup...


----------



## Peteaud (27 Apr 2012)

Very very nice


----------



## Francesca (27 Apr 2012)

Christopher said:


> Neat
> 
> what's the front fork? Saw a similar bike on the train one fine day, chap said it was a great XC setup...


its a Rockshox SID RLT front fork...


----------



## Cubist (27 Apr 2012)

Francesca said:


> its a Rockshox SID RLT front fork...


with what looks like a 15mm bolt-through axle..... very stiff, very light. The whole bike is a much racier thing than the 456 you had your eye on. Are those Mavic Crossride wheels?


----------



## Francesca (27 Apr 2012)

Cubist said:


> with what looks like a 15mm bolt-through axle..... very stiff, very light. The whole bike is a much racier thing than the 456 you had your eye on. Are those Mavic Crossride wheels?


yeap they are Mavic Crossride..


----------



## Francesca (27 Apr 2012)

dont think I will be changing the saddle,I will see when I go on a trail.


----------



## Cubist (27 Apr 2012)

Fiver says you'll swap it for a Ladle or a Madison Breeze/Prima! If you do, that Knife will fetch a bob or two, they're like hens' teeth


----------



## Francesca (28 Apr 2012)

Here spec and details..

The frame is anodised black with silver logos and i've finished off with high standard silver parts to add some bling to the stealth machine.
I built it to a very high light spec as a second bike, but never use it so time to sell.
I'm selling it because I've only used it 4 times in 6 months.
The bike has only seen road use and is in immaculate condition as new.
Here's the spec: 
On-One scandal 16" frame £249.99
Rock shox SID RLT 100mm remote lockout forks £599.99
Hope tech X2 Brakes Braieded hoses and 160mm Floating rotors front and rear £289.98
Hope headset £64.99
Hope seatpost clamp £17.99
hope skewers £29.99
Thomson seatpost £64.99
Thomson 70mm Stem £64.99
Easton Monkey bars £29.99
Charge Knife Ti saddle £54.99
Charge sponge grips £10.99
Full SRAM groupset GXP 1 chainset £99.99
SRAM PG 970 cassette £39.99
SRAM pc 991 chain £24.99
SRAM X9 rear mech £59.99
SRAM X9 front mech £29.99
SRAM X7 shifters £49.99
Mavic Crossride wheelset £149.99
Continental 2.2 race kings £39.98
Continental tubes £9.98
Crank Brothers Candy 2 pedals £64.99
TOTAL COST: £2,048.76 no reserve

I won it for £870..very lucky Fran


----------



## Cubist (28 Apr 2012)

Bargain. Money well spent!


----------



## Muddyfox (29 Apr 2012)

You'l love the sram shifting its soooo much better than Shimano 

I've got sram on my Cannondale MTB and i love it .. and i've got shimano on my Tourer and it feels cheap and nasty in comparison 

Foxy


----------



## Marky-boy (29 Apr 2012)

Congrats on a lovely new bike Fran, now go and get it muddy !!


----------



## Francesca (30 Apr 2012)

Marky-boy said:


> Congrats on a lovely new bike Fran, now go and get it muddy !!


 thanks


----------

